# How to backup and restore Active Directory Users and Computers(ADUC) in Server



## syahs (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi All,

Since I'm a new IT staff and no experience, can anyone help me how to backup and restore Active Directory Users and Computer (ADUC) in file server, Windows Server 2008. Currently, we only backup and restore data using Windows Server Backup if in case the users accidentally delete his data and no backup and restore for users security (ADUC). Please help how to setting up in file server?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi syahs,

Please have a read of this Article.


----------



## syahs (Feb 21, 2012)

Is there have any other setting to restore ADUC without rebooting the server? because it will interrupting other users. Lets say if I want do restore in office hour


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may check out third party utility, most of them them are freeware and find out yourself if you'll be able to restore deleted AD User(s) without restarting your Server. I'd suggest to take some precautions by backing up the current system state before you do anything and make it even worst.

Another one here to try, there's a Free trial and no server reboot necessary.


----------



## syahs (Feb 21, 2012)

Freeware need only limited features, is there any feature already in Server 2008. Because when I do the backup data, I will using Windows Server Backup by setting the backup schedule and can restore the data


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Not much that you can do on the built-in, not that I know of. Have you seen the trial one? Just don't buy it, you'll only need it for just this one incident isn't it?

I gave you all the good links that I've researched on, sorry.... that's all I can offer, wait for other's feedback if you wish. :grin:


----------



## syahs (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you for your feedback. :smile:


----------

